# Early Spring



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

So it's shaping up to be an early spring. March may come in like a lamb instead of a lion. 
Is anyone planning to start their season early? What are your plans?
I'm looking to hit lots of north shores, find the forage and go from there.--Tim


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...for me I need to fish...I need that get away. I use fishing as a reflection type of thing. A wind down and get straight. Fished along time and caught alot of fish...2014 for me it became different. 1st ever muskie from da branch...1 week later and about a minute to when I got mine...buddy slammed his 1st ever.

...since then and as the seasons from late fall into winter...to times like today (February) I've gone out and fished...mostly for them steelhead up north. 

...I've always shut it down fishing wise once 1st skim ice comes but last few years have enjoyed the rivers/spillways. I guess it's the challenge/adventure to going out and fishing this time of year. Now I WANT to go and fish ... but this work thing is stupid lol. 

...its always easier to fish come spring/summer...maybe bc the days are longer and the TIME seems to fit...I'm thinking it's a <head> thing.

...sorry if I got of course with post brother...

...but hell ya...that's the plan man.

Go fishing!

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll be ready Tim ....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my boats in a heated bldg ready to go. mos my first stop


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow said:


> So it's shaping up to be an early spring. March may come in like a lamb instead of a lion.
> Is anyone planning to start their season early? What are your plans?
> I'm looking to hit lots of north shores, find the forage and go from there.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 340759


Keep one thing in mind...Especially if you are Bass Fisherman.
Just because the ice is gone in February don,t mean it's time to
catch fish. The most important factor to trigger Bass movement
is the Photoperiod, (day-lite to dark ratio of hours). Water temp is
important, but Photoperiod will over-ride water temp, especially with
larger fish. Wont be long now!


Wow said:


> So it's shaping up to be an early spring. March may come in like a lamb instead of a lion.
> Is anyone planning to start their season early? What are your plans?
> I'm looking to hit lots of north shores, find the forage and go from there.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 340759


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I only hope the Bass stay off my Crappie baits !!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Have an acquaintance(NEO) who Never Stops FISHING! Has the boat ready in the driveway in All types of weather and fishes anytime he can get the boat in(skim ice is no barrier, nor is rain, sleet, wind, snow!) If everything is totally locked up(frozen), he's on the ice! Fishing for him is "therapeutic" so he's 'driven' to Get Out There! Needless to say, he must always be "catching"!-and he does that regularly!(When you fish this much, you "Learn" a lot!) I only fish when I can(weather permitting), but wish I had that kind of energy and drive again but alas, Father Time says No!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean Charley.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

P.S. I never chase carp[bass]


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been stocking up on lures and other gear and restringing my reels so I'll be ready in a few weeks.....Rich


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I haven't put the boat away. Been out atleast once a week since I was done deer hunting for the season. I'm hooking the boat up in 30 minutes to go bass fish


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Have an acquaintance(NEO) who Never Stops FISHING! Has the boat ready in the driveway in All types of weather and fishes anytime he can get the boat in(skim ice is no barrier, nor is rain, sleet, wind, snow!) If everything is totally locked up(frozen), he's on the ice! Fishing for him is "therapeutic" so he's 'driven' to Get Out There! Needless to say, he must always be "catching"!-and he does that regularly!(When you fish this much, you "Learn" a lot!) I only fish when I can(weather permitting), but wish I had that kind of energy and drive again but alas, Father Time says No!


Brother, your tell'n it like it is. I'll wait til it warms up about 20* or so.
It sure does suck to get old........lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fished from 11 - 430 today 4 bass in the boat 2 4 pounders. All shallow 5 fow.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Fished from 11 - 430 today 4 bass in the boat 2 4 pounders. All shallow 5 fow.


Are bass fish?....lol
Went to the show in C-bus today got some springtime crappie gear... Mosquito here I come...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes bass. I'll be out after eyes and slabs on Tuesday


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Yes bass. I'll be out after eyes and slabs on Tuesday


DHower08 you are the man ! I gotta ask, what do you use for bass with the water soo cold ?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jerkbaits. Not eye fishing today going back out after some largies


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

That's my favorite choice also. Chatterbaits early spring when they are a little more active


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Put 4 more in the boat yesterday one pushing 4 another 2.5# and 2 dinks broke off on a giant


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Let me guess...Long Lake


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Have an acquaintance(NEO) who Never Stops FISHING! Has the boat ready in the driveway in All types of weather and fishes anytime he can get the boat in(skim ice is no barrier, nor is rain, sleet, wind, snow!) If everything is totally locked up(frozen), he's on the ice! Fishing for him is "therapeutic" so he's 'driven' to Get Out There! Needless to say, he must always be "catching"!-and he does that regularly!(When you fish this much, you "Learn" a lot!) I only fish when I can(weather permitting), but wish I had that kind of energy and drive again but alas, Father Time says No!


Stop fishing? Y'all realize its steelhead time right? Stop fishing?


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I got out on the 2nd, mostly to run the boat and test electronics. Had the boat come unmoored and got a bit wet retrieving it. Still managed to get a nice bass on a jerkbait before I got cold. I should start getting out in a week or two.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> Let me guess...Long Lake


Why would you guess that


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> Let me guess...Long Lake


Probably North..... Hahahahaha.....hahahahahah


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Steelhead are in full swing. Hit the Rocky. If you are a madman and that isn't to your liking pike are also on the prowl in the Cuyahoga.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Seen someone in the chagrin by the polo fields yesterday afternoon down stream of 87


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Might go piking this weekend at my hoga spot


----------

